# Radio Streaming ueber Webserver



## Doofkatze (2. März 2004)

also ihr kennt alle bestimmt das winamp plugin shoutcast. Ich wollte mal fragen ob man dass auch ueber nen FTP server laufen lassen kann. Also dass es immer unter ner static ip senden kann.  Is das irgendwie moeglich ?
mfg doofkatze


----------



## sisela (7. Juni 2004)

nein


----------

